
The Lost Canals of Venice of America - Thevet
http://www.kcet.org/updaily/socal_focus/history/la-as-subject/the-lost-canals-of-venice-of-america.html
======
rmason
There are actually seven rivers buried underneath the city of Detroit. There
have been periodic efforts to get the city to surface some of them. The French
settlers of the city envisioned it as a Venice of the Midwest.

[https://vimeo.com/62514522](https://vimeo.com/62514522)

------
dmritard96
The real venice of america is Fort Lauderdale.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Lauderdale,_Florida](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Lauderdale,_Florida)

------
smpetrey
Some of the canals are still here, they weren't lost.

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Venice,+Los+Angeles,+CA/@3...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Venice,+Los+Angeles,+CA/@33.9831285,-118.4658459,17z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x80c2bac03052685d:0x8f1101b40d5c8d3c)

------
kenrikm
We still have a functioning version in South Florida called "los olas" (Fort
Lauderdale area)

[http://www.pocockfineart.com/sitebuilder/images/1Aerial2copy...](http://www.pocockfineart.com/sitebuilder/images/1Aerial2copy-759x485.jpg)

------
tbingmann
Sorry, but this is another really bad comparison to Venice. These cities have
nowhere near the history of Venice as a medieval trade metropolis, nor are
they actually built on islands in a lagoon. If you must compare a city with
lots of canals to a European counterpart, at least take Amsterdam.

~~~
unwind
But the name of the Californian city really _is_ Venice
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venice,_Los_Angeles](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venice,_Los_Angeles)),
which I guess makes it kind of awkward to compare it to Amsterdam. Not sure if
the article was a "comparison" at all, though, it read more like a history
piece.

------
cobweb
Thanks, hard to imagine a young L.A. it's mind blowingly big, from a little
Brit's perspective.

